# Emigratis - Il ritorno, da 28 settembre Canale5



## Andris (27 Settembre 2022)

Domani parte la terza edizione di Emigratis

Dopo diversi anni di pausa, alla fine Pio e Amedeo hanno accettato il corteggiamento di Pier Silvio per tornare

Stavolta non in seconda serata di Italia1 ma in prima serata su canale5


Sotto il trailer


----------



## Andris (27 Settembre 2022)




----------



## Andris (27 Settembre 2022)

siete pronti per il degrado e il trash ?


----------



## SoloMVB (27 Settembre 2022)

Mi stavano pure simpatici nelle prime edizioni,ma oggi è un programma che non ha più nulla da dire a mio avviso.


----------



## Swaitak (27 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Domani parte la terza edizione di Emigratis
> 
> Dopo tanti anni di pausa, alla fine Pio e Amedeo hanno accettato il corteggiamento di Pier Silvio per tornare
> 
> ...


finalmente i cari vecchi programmi ignoranti


----------



## Andris (27 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> finalmente i cari vecchi programmi ignoranti


domani twitter aperto d'obbligo per vedere cosa succede, 6 anni fa non era ancora la fogna di oggi e ancora scherzavano

"meglio la 38393020 replica di Montalbano che questo sessismo !1!1"


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2022)

Programma che mi sa di super costruito, ma è sicuramente il loro mondo e la cosa migliore che fanno fare. Non erano adatti a fare il varietà. Darò uno sguardo. Penso farà il botto, comunque, giusto promuoverlo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Domani parte la terza edizione di Emigratis
> 
> Dopo diversi anni di pausa, alla fine Pio e Amedeo hanno accettato il corteggiamento di Pier Silvio per tornare
> 
> ...


Che culo!


----------



## kekkopot (27 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Domani parte la terza edizione di Emigratis
> 
> Dopo diversi anni di pausa, alla fine Pio e Amedeo hanno accettato il corteggiamento di Pier Silvio per tornare
> 
> ...


Ignoranza pura: chi lo guarda o è senza cervello o lo deve spegnere per adattarsi...


----------



## Andris (27 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Programma che mi sa di super costruito, ma è sicuramente il loro mondo e la cosa migliore che fanno fare. Non erano adatti a fare il varietà. Darò uno sguardo. Penso farà il botto, comunque, giusto promuoverlo.


quando furono chiamati a Sanremo 2019, sull'onda del successo delle prime due edizioni, hanno mostrato di sapere fare satira anche meno trash
mi ricordo che c'erano molti pregiudizi, poi hanno fatto i complimenti

comunque i soldi e le cose che rubano non le ridanno mai indietro


----------



## Andris (27 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Che culo!


il colpo di stato cinese annunciato dagli indiani è stato smentito, Xi è vivo e al congresso si ricandida al terzo mandato.
puoi divagarti un po'


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> quando furono chiamati a Sanremo 2019, sull'onda del successo delle prime due edizioni, hanno mostrato di sapere fare satira anche meno trash
> mi ricordo che c'erano molti pregiudizi, poi hanno fatto i complimenti
> 
> *comunque i soldi e le cose che rubano non le ridanno mai indietro *


Quello è vero forse, però certi siparietti mi sembrano costruiti, non penso che proprio tutti vengono improvvisamente sorpresi da questi due. Comunque a Mediaset se non fai volgarità non fai ascolti, ormai è tutto un trash.


----------



## Nomaduk (27 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Domani parte la terza edizione di Emigratis
> 
> Dopo diversi anni di pausa, alla fine Pio e Amedeo hanno accettato il corteggiamento di Pier Silvio per tornare
> 
> ...



Trashissimo, lo guarderò in seguito sull'app mediaset.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


>



Questa è la cultura popolare


----------



## KILPIN_91 (28 Settembre 2022)

sti due li manderei a zappare sotto il sole a 45 gradi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Settembre 2022)

mi fanno davvero defecare.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Settembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> sti due li manderei a zappare sotto il sole a 45 gradi.



Perchè dovrebbero? C'è chi li paga per fare st...


----------



## Andris (28 Settembre 2022)

*VIP della prima puntata

Mahmood, Paola Catapano, Elisabetta Franchi, Roberto Gualtieri, Roberto Bolle, Ronaldinho, Sebastien Frey, Flavio Briatore, Marco Verratti, Neymar, Ander Herrera, Mike Tyson*


----------



## Shmuk (28 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *VIP della prima puntata
> 
> Mahmood, Paola Catapano, Elisabetta Franchi, Roberto Gualtieri, Roberto Bolle, Ronaldinho, Sebastien Frey, Flavio Briatore, Marco Verratti, Neymar, Ander Herrera, Mike Tyson*



Scusa, quanto dura una puntata?! Sembra Scherzi a parte...


----------



## Andris (28 Settembre 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Scusa, quanto dura una puntata?! Sembra Scherzi a parte...


ormai da qualche anni il modello televisivo di prima serata, specie su Mediaset, prevede un inizio ritardato per vendere più spazi pubblicitari nella fascia più richiesta di cena e poi trasmissioni che si dilungano ben oltre la mezzanotte e spesso oltre l'una.

dura oltre tre ore, viene dato alle 00.40 il programma successivo


----------



## Shmuk (28 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ormai da qualche anni il modello televisivo di prima serata, specie su Mediaset, prevede un inizio ritardato per vendere più spazi pubblicitari nella fascia più richiesta di cena e poi trasmissioni che si dilungano ben oltre la mezzanotte e spesso oltre l'una.
> 
> dura oltre tre ore, viene dato alle 00.40 il programma successivo



Prima serata "tosta", secondo me il programma non si presta, tutto quel trash va centellinato come mi pareva facessero al tempo.


----------



## Andris (28 Settembre 2022)

si parte con il trash @fabri47 

dopo 4 anni riparte Pannofino al commento


----------



## fabri47 (28 Settembre 2022)

Che trash mammamia!


----------



## fabri47 (28 Settembre 2022)

Ahahahah Mammut in imbarazzo totale.


----------



## Andris (28 Settembre 2022)

ahahahah Gualtieri a Dubai unico in mascherina


----------



## fabri47 (28 Settembre 2022)

Gualtieri da buon piddino Speranziano sta con la mascherina all'aperto, pure se isolato, di notte  .


----------



## Andris (28 Settembre 2022)

chi è quel toy boy


----------



## fabri47 (28 Settembre 2022)

Mammamia, hanno tolto Gabriel Garko ed ora mettono a recitare il ciesso turco.


----------



## Igniorante (28 Settembre 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Ignoranza pura: chi lo guarda o è senza cervello o lo deve spegnere per adattarsi...



Se esci in giro non è che l'80% delle persone sia meglio, il successo del programma per me sta proprio lì.
Almeno loro fanno ridere.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> chi è quel toy boy


Lo stanno distruggendo e lei se la ride di brutto ahahahah.


----------



## Andris (28 Settembre 2022)

questa stilista è giusto da rapinare, non fa tanto ridere sta parte

aspetto che vanno a Parigi dai giocatori del PSG


----------



## fabri47 (28 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> questa stilista è giusto da rapinare, non fa tanto ridere sta parte
> 
> aspetto che vanno a Parigi dai giocatori del PSG


Vabbè la gag con la commessa che Amedeo ha detto di immaginarla nuda mi ha steso. Mi aspetto domani accuse di sessismohohohohooh.


----------



## Andris (28 Settembre 2022)

il negozio svuotato con 20.000 euro in vestiti


----------



## Andris (28 Settembre 2022)

ahahahah dice all'ex hostess di ryanair che sono tutte cesse


----------



## Andris (28 Settembre 2022)

e chi è questa Dasha ?
tu la conosci sui social ?

questa prende le scarpe, le mette nella vernice e schizza vendendo i quadri


----------



## fabri47 (28 Settembre 2022)

Finora scorre benissimo ed è politicamente scorrettissimo, come i "vecchi tempi" su Italia 1. Non hanno minimamente pensato di "moderare" la trasmissione per la promozione in ammiraglia  .

Meglio così, ovviamente!


----------



## ILMAGO (28 Settembre 2022)

Ah però sta Dasha…


----------



## Andris (28 Settembre 2022)

tutti zitti ammirando Bolle e loro a far rumore con le patatine e gridare ahahah


----------



## KILPIN_91 (28 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ormai da qualche anni il modello televisivo di prima serata, specie su Mediaset, prevede un inizio ritardato per vendere più spazi pubblicitari nella fascia più richiesta di cena e poi trasmissioni che si dilungano ben oltre la mezzanotte e spesso oltre l'una.
> 
> dura oltre tre ore, viene dato alle 00.40 il programma successivo


Le trasmissioni mediaset sono lo specchio della società italiana. Solo programmi trash, volgari e diseducativi,tipo il grande fratello che io considero una piaga sociale.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> tutti zitti ammirando Bolle e loro a far rumore con le patatine e gridare ahahah


Su Bolle però non avevano alcun torto. Nemmeno a fermarsi con il pubblico.


----------



## Andris (28 Settembre 2022)

possibile che non ti ho mai dato una botta ? ahahah


----------



## Andris (28 Settembre 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Ah però sta Dasha…


anche tu non hai instagram e l'hai scoperta solo ora ?


----------



## ILMAGO (28 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> anche tu non hai instagram e l'hai scoperta solo ora ?


Ig ce L ho ma non so ancora chi sia, ho acceso ora ahah


----------



## Andris (28 Settembre 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Ig ce L ho ma non so ancora chi sia, ho acceso ora ahah



Dasha Lapushka

modella e artista social


----------



## Andris (28 Settembre 2022)

comunque la migliore è la manager, non mi ricordo in che edizione l'hanno trovata già


----------



## Andris (28 Settembre 2022)

ahahahah chi culo va toccando il ca.zz.o va trovando le ha detto in faccia


----------



## Andris (28 Settembre 2022)

che culo però conoscere Ronaldinho

veramente stanno organizzando una partita nel ristorante più famoso di Dubai spostando le sedie ahahah


----------



## Andris (28 Settembre 2022)

@fabri47

sei svenuto sullo yacht di gnocche ?


----------



## Andris (29 Settembre 2022)

il trenino a Dubai a casa del milionario arabo con Gianni Celeste che canta a cappella


----------



## Andris (29 Settembre 2022)

si chiude così la prima puntata, scroccati i giocatori in uscita dal PSG

di nuovo vittima Verratti con 5.000 per il marsupio taroccato ahahah

aggiungo la foto vestiti da Batman e Robin al party esclusivo sul grattacielo più alto di Dubai




>


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Domani parte la terza edizione di Emigratis
> 
> Dopo diversi anni di pausa, alla fine Pio e Amedeo hanno accettato il corteggiamento di Pier Silvio per tornare
> 
> ...


Ma che è sta m...


----------



## kekkopot (29 Settembre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Se esci in giro non è che l'80% delle persone sia meglio, il successo del programma per me sta proprio lì.
> Almeno loro fanno ridere.


Ah, assolutamente... Infatti ha un gran successo proprio per quello.


----------



## BossKilla7 (29 Settembre 2022)

Madonna che puntata leggendaria, solo questi due cafoni potevano arrivare a tanto


----------



## bmb (29 Settembre 2022)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Madonna che puntata leggendaria, solo questi due cafoni potevano arrivare a tanto


La sto guardando ora perché ieri sera non ho potuto. Stanno già toccando livelli mai visti.


----------



## Route66 (29 Settembre 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> La sto guardando ora perché ieri sera non ho potuto. Stanno già toccando livelli mai visti.


Ma quanta faiga c'era in quel di Dubai?! 
Tra l'altro ragazze umili, che si accontentano di poco....


----------



## fabri47 (29 Settembre 2022)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Ma quanta faiga c'era in quel di *Dubai*?!
> Tra l'altro ragazze umili, che si accontentano di poco....


Un paradiso! La brasiliana in disco che ha accettato volentieri di farsi toccare il didietro  .


----------



## fabri47 (29 Settembre 2022)

Il ritorno con promozione in ammiraglia non sfonda: prima puntata al 16.9% e 2,5 mln di spettatori.

Il programma è stato battuto dalle repliche in 4k di Montalbano su Rai 1 (3,1 mln e 18.3%).​


----------



## fabri47 (29 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il ritorno con promozione in ammiraglia non sfonda: prima puntata al 16.9% e 2,5 mln di spettatori.​​Il programma è stato battuto dalle repliche in 4k di Montalbano su Rai 1 (3,1 mln e 18.3%).​


Eh niente, la gente non capisce niente. Ancora dietro alle REPLICHE di Montalbano  .

Comunque è effettivamente un programma da Italia 1 o Rai 2. Si sa che gli anziani quando sentono certe battute e allusioni poi cambiano canale indignati  . Non che il GF sia meglio, anzi molto peggio.


----------



## Swaitak (29 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Eh niente, la gente non capisce niente. Ancora dietro alle REPLICHE di Montalbano  .
> 
> Comunque è effettivamente un programma da Italia 1 o Rai 2. Si sa che gli anziani quando sentono certe battute e allusioni poi cambiano canale indignati  . Non che il GF sia meglio, anzi molto peggio.


pure i ragazzini ormai si offendono per qualsiasi cosa


----------



## fabri47 (29 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *pure i ragazzini ormai si offendono per qualsiasi cosa *


In quel target è andato benissimo. In pratica, è stato seguito solo dalla fascia giovane che lo guardava su Italia 1, ma il pubblico aggiuntivo a cui si puntava, quello più "over" tipico dell'ammiraglia, ha guardato altro.


----------



## Andris (29 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il ritorno con promozione in ammiraglia non sfonda: prima puntata al 16.9% e 2,5 mln di spettatori.​​Il programma è stato battuto dalle repliche in 4k di Montalbano su Rai 1 (3,1 mln e 18.3%).​


magari fossero le repliche...sono le repliche delle repliche delle repliche delle repliche etc

la gente di rai1 proprio lobotomizzata, la guarda pure se mandi per 3 ore lo schermo nero.

forse non hanno neanche altri canali sintonizzati...


----------



## fabri47 (29 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> magari fossero le repliche...sono le repliche delle repliche delle repliche delle repliche etc
> 
> la gente di rai1 proprio lobotomizzata, la guarda pure se mandi per 3 ore lo schermo nero.
> 
> forse non hanno neanche altri canali sintonizzati...


Sono le repliche delle primissime puntate. Diciamo che non le replicavano da una decina d'anni.


----------



## Andris (5 Ottobre 2022)

a sapere di questo secondo tempo horror, mi sarei fatto due risate con loro

hanno scippato 9.000 euro a Donnarumma, a Gollini sono già a 6.500 solo per la cena



>


----------



## Andris (5 Ottobre 2022)

ahahaha povero Kulusevski, mentre dormiva gli hanno buttato in camera i trick track ed è partito l'allarme anti incendio per il fumo



>



@fabri47


----------



## Nomaduk (5 Ottobre 2022)

Che robaccia. Le prime stagioni erano curiose ora inguardabili.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Puntata totalmente recitata questa, evitabile. Figuriamoci se Mike Tyson abbraccia i primi due sconosciuti che trova  .


----------



## KILPIN_91 (20 Ottobre 2022)

Sti due sono il classico esempio di braccia rubate all'agricoltura


----------

